# Interesting Science Stuff...



## Robert1950

Here's a well done little video on the most common chemical elements related to life.


----------



## Robert1950

I really like this explanation...


----------



## cheezyridr

i been tellin you guys this for a long time, but neil says it better


----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


> I really like this explanation...


I didn't even bother watching because reason dictates, "How in the world would anyone be able to know that?"


----------



## Budda

Reason dictates that the scientific method is how they would know that.


----------



## LexxM3

Steadfastly said:


> I didn't even bother watching because reason dictates, "How in the world would anyone be able to know that?"


Wow, @Steadfastly, you make it exceptionally hard to maintain respect.


----------



## Guitar101

Steadfastly said:


> I didn't even bother watching because reason dictates, "How in the world would anyone be able to know that?"


Watch the video Steadly. It answers your question if you choose to believe it.


----------



## High/Deaf

That's a cool, though-provoking link. I love how science hardly ever throws anything out, they just keep building on what they know, gradually moving towards a better model. No one would ever say "what we wrote 200 years ago is correct and all this new crap is just noise and confusion". Even Einstein eventually had to admit that Quantum physics did not correlate with Newtonian physics, it wasn't just a smaller version of it - as much as he wanted to believe that super-enities 'didn't play dice with the universe'.

I really enjoy deGrasse Tyson, too. One of the best physics presenters on TV.


______________________
What steadly understands about science and the scientific method could be written on the head of a pin with a thick-tipped felt pen. The shear tonnage of what he doesn't know about this kind of thing would stun a 20 team of oxen in their tracks. And he admittedly prefers faith over education, so it is as it always will be.


----------



## Steadfastly

Guitar101 said:


> Watch the video Steadly. It answers your question if you choose to believe it.


Maybe I will if I can find enough spare time to dictate whether it's worth it. 

With all the claims made over the years, it's best to take a lot of claims with a pinch of salt as we have seen such claims made and then they have found to be wrong. The universe is so vast, anyone making claims that "they know" is setting themselves up for a good chance to be embarrassed.


----------



## Steadfastly

LexxM3 said:


> Wow, @Steadfastly, you make it exceptionally hard to maintain respect.


Let's see. When I went to school there were 9 known planets. Now, we have an unknown number. Scientists and astronomers have had to change their views many, many times over the years as they have found their theories and scientific "finds" erroneous. I have found over the years it's better to be a bit cynical than naive. As the proverb goes; "The naive person believes every word but the shrewd person ponders each step".


----------



## LexxM3

Steadfastly said:


> Let's see. When I went to school there were 9 known planets. Now, we have an unknown number. Scientists and astronomers have had to change their views many, many times over the years as they have found their theories and scientific "finds" erroneous. I have found over the years it's better to be a bit cynical than naive. As the proverb goes; "The naive person believes every word but the shrewd person ponders each step".


Double wow, @Steadfastly, that did nothing good to help your credibility.


----------



## Robert1950




----------



## Guest




----------



## Steadfastly

LexxM3 said:


> Double wow, @Steadfastly, that did nothing good to help your credibility.


What is really credulous to me is that you seem to think that your opinion of my view on things is important to me.


----------



## LexxM3

Steadfastly said:


> What is really credulous to me is that you seem to think that your opinion of my view on things is important to me.


What your comments have made clear to me is that nothing from or about you is relevant to me. But please note that I was one of the last ones around here that tried to give you some benefit of doubt. Serves me right. That's now done.


----------



## Steadfastly

Whether science is always right on or not, you may find the following information intersesting.


----------



## Lola




----------



## Robert1950

It appears that someone ALWAYS has to get in the last word.


----------



## Robert1950

Great Cold Spot on Jupiter recently discovered....

Scientists find another 'Great Spot' in Jupiter's atmosphere


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Steadfastly said:


> Whether science is always right on or not, you may find the following information interesting.


 Steadfastly, there is nothing surprising or shocking about this. Nor are you illuminating us by telling the tale of your childhood when you were learning about the planets. Science is not religious dogma. To use your very own words, you are not being "shrewd," you actually appear to be living in the Dark Ages. And there is nothing "naive" about science. It is not blind faith that is put into concepts such as gravity or evolution. Science advances in many ways, for instance by adjusting observational techniques and equipment (the errors in data collection in your latest example) and redefining its objects of study based on recent discoveries (how exactly do we NOW define a "planet"?). I regret even having to get into this discussion, but it's annoying that you chose to respond to a very interesting post by the OP with such a lazy and dismissive remark, rejecting immediately the legitimacy of the science behind it, simultaneously acknowledging you have no desire to even look into it. 

It's a shame that Canada offers free education to everyone and it's so wasted. Millions of people around the world would risk their lives to be in our situation. And here we are entering a debate that for all I know may end up with Steadfastly claiming that the world is flat.


----------



## LexxM3

@isoneedacoffee, while you wrote the post of my mental response that I didn't (intentionally) post, the forum ignore feature is a much simpler and more effective approach.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Deleted.


----------



## High/Deaf

isoneedacoffee said:


> Steadfastly, there is nothing surprising or shocking about this. Nor are you illuminating us by telling the tale of your childhood when you were learning about the planets. Science is not religious dogma. To use your very own words, you are not being "shrewd," you actually appear to be living in the Dark Ages. And there is nothing "naive" about science. It is not blind faith that is put into concepts such as gravity or evolution. Science advances in many ways, for instance by adjusting observational techniques and equipment (the errors in data collection in your latest example) and redefining its objects of study based on recent discoveries (how exactly do we NOW define a "planet"?). I regret even having to get into this discussion, but it's annoying that you chose to respond to a very interesting post by the OP with such a lazy and dismissive remark, rejecting immediately the legitimacy of the science behind it, simultaneously acknowledging you have no desire to even look into it.
> 
> It's a shame that Canada offers free education to everyone and it's so wasted. Millions of people around the world would risk their lives to be in our situation. And here we are entering a debate that for all I know may end up with Steadfastly claiming that the world is flat.


Yep, as I said somewhere else, it's like trying to beat logic into a rock. He still thinks science is like religious dogma - that it can't be changed and what they said a hundred years ago has to still be held as true.

To the rest of us that understand science and the scientific method, we know that is exactly the opposite of science. It is constantly revising and refining itself in search for the truth - as I said in post on page 1. But, alas, some people want to frame the argument from their 2% understanding / 98% misunderstanding of the actual topic at hand.

Always the same agenda, never any facts or truth or research or reality. Just the same old dogma. Like trying to beat logic into a rock.


----------



## isoneedacoffee

Oh boy... I just read that entire recent thread on Astronomy. I didn't realize that there was such a degree of trolling by a single member on this forum. It's very disheartening. I shall now ignore.


----------



## Steadfastly

isoneedacoffee said:


> *Science is not religious dogma*. .


I guess you missed my point. That is exactly what I am saying. However, when you read some of the posts from some of the members, you would think it was. Science is not the be all and end all as it has caused many of the severest problems we are facing on this planet including pollution and weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> Great Cold Spot on Jupiter recently discovered....
> 
> Scientists find another 'Great Spot' in Jupiter's atmosphere


You got a lot of time on your hands don't you Robert.


----------



## Robert1950

Electraglide said:


> You got a lot of time on your hands don't you Robert.


I'm RETIRED. And I find this shit interesting. I focus on things that interest me. I tend not to waste too much time on the news, only read the headlines and stuff, just to make sure that the west coast hasn't had the big and fallen into the ocean , or that Kim Jong Il hasn't declared war on the Antarctic penguin population


----------



## Budda

Steadfastly said:


> I guess you missed my point. That is exactly what I am saying.


So... he didn't miss it.

Also, science did not cause the problems we have today. Greed did.


----------



## Steadfastly

Budda said:


> So... he didn't miss it.
> 
> Also, science did not cause the problems we have today. Greed did.


Yep, definitely the biggest culprit. Good call.


----------



## Budda

Steadfastly said:


> Yep, definitely the biggest culprit. Good call.


Show me something that went wrong that wasn't a direct result of someone telling someone else to go ahead with (what would at least now be) a bad idea.


----------



## Steadfastly

Budda said:


> Show me something that went wrong that wasn't a direct result of someone telling someone else to go ahead with (what would at least now be) a bad idea.


How about at least few thousand things that I have done throughout my life that I did of my own accord.


----------



## Budda

Steadfastly said:


> How about at least few thousand things that I have done throughout my life that I did of my own accord.


That is not a satisfactory answer.


----------



## Steadfastly

Budda said:


> That is not a satisfactory answer.


What is? Be more specific and perhaps I will respond.


----------



## High/Deaf

Steadfastly said:


> What is? Be more specific and perhaps I will respond.


----------



## LexxM3

You guys that keep on quoting Steadfastly, you're harshing my buzz of having him on ignore by still making me see his nonsense. Please stop it.


----------



## High/Deaf

LexxM3 said:


> You guys that keep on quoting Steadfastly, you're harshing my buzz of having him on ignore by still making me see his nonsense. Please stop it.


You, sir, are correct! 
I know I broke the rule myself - but what he said was so fvcking ridiculous, I couldn't help myself. Sorry, I will try harder to ignore 'the elephant in the room'.


----------



## LexxM3

You can use the forum ignore facility. You can't access the facility from Tapatalk, you have to turn it on from web interface in his profile view. But after it's on, Tapatalk mostly (wish it was more fully) hides him.

Update: there is a way to set ignore from Tapatalk. Go to user profile (click on user) and tap three dots ... in the upper right corner.


----------



## Robert1950

Refining techniques of scientific investigation is always on going.

DNA of extinct humans found in caves - BBC News


----------



## Robert1950

How to count Albatrosses. 

Albatrosses counted from space - BBC News

And now for something completely different


----------



## Robert1950

CRISPR-Cas9


----------



## Guest

a snippet from the National Post

Stephen Hawking just moved up humanity’s deadline for escaping our ‘increasingly precarious’ Earth

_In November, Stephen Hawking and his bulging computer brain gave humanity what we thought was 
an intimidating deadline for finding a new planet to call home: 1,000 years.

Now Hawking, the renowned theoretical physicist turned apocalypse warning system, is back with a 
revised deadline. In “Expedition New Earth” – a documentary that debuts this summer as part of the 
BBC’s “Tomorrow’s World” science season – Hawking claims that Mother Earth would greatly appreciate 
it if we could gather our belongings and get out – not in 1,000 years, but in the next century or so.

“Professor Stephen Hawking thinks the human species will have to populate a new planet within 100 
years if it is to survive,” the BBC said with a notable absence of punctuation marks in a statement 
posted online. “With climate change, overdue asteroid strikes, epidemics and population growth, our 
own planet is increasingly precarious.”

Some of Hawking’s most explicit warnings have revolved around the potential threat posed by artificial 
intelligence. That means – in Hawking’s analysis – humanity’s daunting challenge is twofold: develop 
the technology that will enable us to leave the planet and start a colony elsewhere, while avoiding 
the frightening perils that may be unleashed by said technology.

“Once humans develop artificial intelligence, it will take off on its own and redesign itself at an 
ever-increasing rate,” Hawking warned in recent months. “Humans, who are limited by slow biological 
evolution, couldn’t compete and would be superseded.”








_


----------



## TheYanChamp

Steadfastly, this ones for you... Nasa proving yet another one of Einsteins theories. Science doesn't have to rewrite itself if the fundamental theories are sound.

Hubble image captures hundreds of galaxies 6 billion light-years away


----------



## TheYanChamp

Robert1950 said:


> CRISPR-Cas9



It wont be long before we can select genes to have 7' super athletes or mega brained egg-heads.

They're already using the technology to bring back the wolly mammoth in hope of repopulating the Siberian Tundra in hopes to slow down permafrost melt to prevent co2 release. Apparently the tundra is the largest co2 sink on the planet and as it melts will be the straw that breaks the camels back, so to say.


----------



## Robert1950

Meet ZUUL...

New dinosaur species named after Ghostbusters villain Zuul


----------



## Robert1950

SciFi vs Science: Space battles


----------



## Chitmo

Steadfastly said:


> Let's see. When I went to school there were 9 known planets. Now, we have an unknown number. Scientists and astronomers have had to change their views many, many times over the years as they have found their theories and scientific "finds" erroneous. I have found over the years it's better to be a bit cynical than naive. As the proverb goes; "The naive person believes every word but the shrewd person ponders each step".


I heard a proverb recently that suits you..... The nail that sticks out gets hammered!


----------



## Guest

Chitmo said:


> I heard a proverb recently that suits you..... The nail that sticks out gets hammered!


Depends on the perspective.
What if it's a flower growing taller/stronger than the others?


----------



## Chitmo

Steadfastly said:


> I guess you missed my point. That is exactly what I am saying. However, when you read some of the posts from some of the members, you would think it was. Science is not the be all and end all as it has caused many of the severest problems we are facing on this planet including pollution and weapons of mass destruction.


Science and good people are more reliable than religion will ever be. I have been in some pretty shitty parts of the world and seen some pretty shitty things and let me tell you something that's true everywhere. Most, if not all conflict is rooted in religion and if you came out of your shell and seen some of the shit I have you'd know that there is nobody gonna help us other than ourselves. Here's a few things I've picked up along the way.....

Fact #1, Praying never made any war stop or start. It's pig headed pricks like you have that only one perspective of the world that start wars. Allah, Buddha, God and whoever else didn't pull refugees fleeing from Libya out of the Fucking water. My shipmates and I did that. 

Fact #2, praying didn't give you the right to impose your beliefs on others. The freedoms of religion and speech that you enjoy were given to you because people like me that fought for you to have that right. and FYI those freedoms are a privilege and not a right, as soon as you infringe on other people's rights you loose that privilege. That's what makes Canada a free country. 

Fact #3, praying is no better than wishing. If you want something plan for it and work for it. Neither wishing or praying got anyone anything tangible. If you want anything you have to plan and work for it. If you wanna see a good example of planning take a trip to the Vatican and see the hundreds of millions of dollars of gold and art that was scammed from people that chose wishful thinking instead of questioning the validity of an all powerful imaginary friend. 

I can go on with this for days.....morale of the storey is that you should have clued in by now that you're preaching isn't welcomed here and you should shut the Fuck up


----------



## Robert1950

A simple, simple description of the scientific method


----------



## Robert1950

One of the best dinosaur fossils ever,....

World's best dinosaur fossil of its kind found in Alberta | Metro Edmonton


----------



## Robert1950

Why did the bird branch of the dinosaur family survive the meteor impact and the others did.

The reason birds lived when the dinosaurs died? Seeds, scientists say | Toronto Star


----------



## Robert1950

That ship is longer than a football field.










Decoding Antarctica's response to a warming world - BBC News


----------



## Robert1950

When science gets it wrong...


----------



## Robert1950

Fusion generated power,... I certainly don't expect to be around if they ever get it going...

Fusion energy pushed back beyond 2050 - BBC News


----------



## Robert1950

Been waiting for this to happen. Imagine if the continental shelf cracked around PEI and it started to slowly drift into the Atlantic.

Giant iceberg the size of P.E.I. breaks off Antarctica


----------



## Robert1950

A follow up to yesterday's post on the Larson C Antarctic iceberg...

Why the Antarctic ice shelf broke apart and what it means


----------



## Robert1950

The Tardigrade....

Forget cockroaches: Why microscopic 'water bears' will outlive us all


----------



## Guest

On Wednesday, Tesla opened up orders for its long-anticipated solar roof.
On average, the Tesla solar roof price $21.85 per square foot, which is less 
than the cost of a normal roof, even without the energy savings.

The Tesla solar roof is made of tempered glass, which makes them three times
stronger than things like slate or asphalt tiles, according to Tesla. They are also 
half as heavy as other roofing methods. On an entire roof, the tiles will be a mix 
of non-active and active solar tiles. And while Consumer Reports found that a 
solar roof needs to be $24.50 per square foot to compete with other kinds of roofs, 
the Tesla solar roof comes in at $21.85 with 35 percent of the roof being active solar.


----------



## Robert1950

More on those super tough little buggers, ... Tardigrades. 

Secrets of the world's toughest creatures revealed - BBC News


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> It appears that someone ALWAYS has to get in the last word.


My wife and that's a fact.


----------



## Robert1950

An under-rated scientific breakthrough of the 20th century

When we discovered how the Earth really works


----------



## Robert1950

Meanwhile, way underneath Montreal........

Step inside these 15,000-year-old caves in Montreal


----------



## Steadfastly

A massive black hole found about 13 billion light years away. When asked how it was formed the astronomers said that would keep theorists very busy.

Farthest monster black hole found

*Farthest monster black hole found*

6 December 2017








Image copyrightROBIN DIENEL
Image captionQuasars are some of the brightest objects in the Universe
Astronomers have discovered the most distant "supermassive" black hole known to science.


----------



## Guest

Are Santa's Reindeer All Female?


----------



## Robert1950

I could watch this a dozen times over and I still don't think I will quite get it.


----------



## Diablo

laristotle said:


> Are Santa's Reindeer All Female?


Reindeer, dogs, horses, doesn't matter...I prefer them to be female. I don't like seeing animal junk.


----------



## Adcandour

Robert1950 said:


> I could watch this a dozen times over and I still don't think I will quite get it.


You likely don't get the video, because it would've helped to understand the math. People with a fundamental, mathematical, understanding of the physics and associated theorems/equations can watch and understand without issue. Since the equations don't really connect with what we (regular people who_ think _they get science) see to be true, it is difficult to grasp the concept when it (the connection) is presented in lay terms (like it is in the video)). This disconnect is the issue, imo.


However, if you listen to someone who tries to explain it with more than a minute, it's more readily absorbed.

I don't like these kind of videos anyway. They make us lazy; everyone is more into coles notes these days. No one has the time (or likely the brain capacity) to go actually learn it.


----------



## Robert1950

@adcandour Haven't used my university physics and math in many many years. Chronic insomnia doesn't help the concentration either


----------



## Adcandour

I think even my uni science/math is outdated when it comes to this stuff. I'm _also_ left trying to understand the words. It's definitely not the most straightforward stuff.

Give this JRE clip a listen. I love Joe's guests, since they are usually cutting edge. Here, you quickly find out that we really know nothing about reality. My favourite part is when Sean Carroll mentions that we simply cannot use what we know to explain something that can't be explained within the confines of our language. Further, we have to grasp something that goes against all intuition. It's just one quantum physicists viewpoint, but it's still good stuff.


----------



## High/Deaf

Fake news.

God doesn't play dice with the universe. He's more of a roulette guy.


----------



## Robert1950

What took 13 years, millions of $$, many laboratories, hundreds of people to complete, and now you can do it with this...










Handheld device sequences human genome


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

@butterknucket My almost five year old grand daughter is into junior science experiments. Sent this on to my daughter.


----------



## butterknucket

Robert1950 said:


> @butterknucket My almost five year old grand daughter is into junior science experiments. Sent this on to my daughter.


Next she can try the Mentos and Diet Coke trick.....in the kitchen!


----------



## Guest




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Robert1950

butterknucket said:


> Next she can try the Mentos and Diet Coke trick.....in the kitchen!


They did that one last summer on the drive way


----------



## Robert1950

What do you get when you cross English and Biology? It's about time someone tried this in Education.

What do you get when you mix English and Biology? | Toronto Star


----------



## Robert1950

Huge Mayan City found using Lidar 3-D imaging technology

Huge Mayan city with pyramids found hidden under jungle


----------



## Guest

A 4,400 yr old tomb unveiled in Egypt.
Tomb of ancient priestess found in Egypt


----------



## Robert1950

Remember that 6000 sq. km. iceberg that broke off last year from the Antarctic ice sheet? Earlier post in this thread. Thye are going to do some science in the gap. Got 3 weeks. After March 21, it will being icing up again for winter.


----------



## Guest

Image of a single strontium atom wins British photography prize.
A laser is shone on the trapped strontium atom, and as it absorbs and emits 
energy, we can see the glow, without actually seeing the atom itself.


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1894176410623216


----------



## Guest

NASA has released new images of Jupiter, taken by the Juno Spacecraft.


----------



## Guest

Solar Storm to Amp Up Earth's Northern Lights Wednesday

_During strong solar storms, the solar wind can trigger what scientists call a geomagnetic storm. 
Depending on its intensity, such a storm can trigger radio blackouts, interfere with power grids 
on Earth and affect satellites in orbit. As a side effect, they can also amplify the Earth's auroras, 
making them visible to regions at lower latitudes than is typical._


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=574275309610074


----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


> NASA has released new images of Jupiter, taken by the Juno Spacecraft.


This is some pretty trippy shit. (Cheech and Chong) lol So abstract!


----------



## Steadfastly

Robert1950 said:


> Huge Mayan City found using Lidar 3-D imaging technology
> 
> Huge Mayan city with pyramids found hidden under jungle


I've done some reading on the indigenous people that lived on the N. American continent before those civilizations were destroyed. There is a lot of interesting history regarding them and more and more keeps coming to light.


----------



## Lola

This is a little off the wall but never then less interesting. These BBC Documents narrated by David Atenborough are a classroom waiting to happen. So much to learn. So fascinating
It’s long but worthwhile watching


----------



## Robert1950

BBC Earth is among my three favourite TV channels. They produce the best in science, nature, cosmology and anything related.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Lola

laristotle said:


>



ROTFLMFAO! 

I can’t afford to laugh this loud this early in the morning. That was awesome! Oops, hubby just said tone it down. Now I am in big shit! Lol I woke the beast! Lol


----------



## greco

Very interesting video...


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2174770466133996


----------



## capnjim

Ha Ha Ha! I love that guy.
Here's a classic.


----------



## Steadfastly

capnjim said:


> Ha Ha Ha! I love that guy.
> Here's a classic.


I saw this awhile ago. Funny humour.


----------



## Guest

Video based on quantum physics. 
Color balls are divided according to the resonance of quartz crystals. 
Each color has a different resonance.


----------



## mhammer

Not physics but fascinating. My wife is busy reading studies on artifical sweeteners these days. A Canadian study she found in the JAMA: Pediatrics journal looked at around 3000 Canadian mothers, and their use of artificial sweeteners during pregnancy. After controlling for a bunch of things, and eliminating outliers from the sample (e.g., diabetics), regular use of artificial sweeteners (primarily "diet" beverages) was reliably associated with greater body mass index in the infants at one year. How do diet drinks during pregnancy make for fatter babies a year later? A complete mystery.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> How do diet drinks during pregnancy make for fatter babies a year later? A complete mystery.


Should You Rethink 0-Calorie Drinks?

_Artificial sweeteners have more intense flavor than real sugar, so over time products like diet soda dull 
our senses to naturally sweet foods like fruit, says Brooke Alpert, RD, author of The Sugar Detox. Even 
more troubling, these sugar stand-ins have been shown to have the same effect on your body as sugar. 
"Artificial sweeteners trigger insulin, which sends your body into fat storage mode and leads to weight gain," 
Alpert says._


----------



## boyscout

@laristotle Larry your science video on the behavior of spiders under the influence of drugs (#91 above) is among your best-ever contributions to the unique science of Guitars Canada. Very glad to have the real facts on drug use impacts. Thank you.


----------



## mhammer

laristotle said:


> Should You Rethink 0-Calorie Drinks?
> 
> _Artificial sweeteners have more intense flavor than real sugar, so over time products like diet soda dull
> our senses to naturally sweet foods like fruit, says Brooke Alpert, RD, author of The Sugar Detox. Even
> more troubling, these sugar stand-ins have been shown to have the same effect on your body as sugar.
> "Artificial sweeteners trigger insulin, which sends your body into fat storage mode and leads to weight gain,"
> Alpert says._


Actually, reading a little further into the paper I mentioned, the mothers who drank diet drinks during pregnancy were also more likely to switch the infants to solid foods earlier. So it just might be that the seeming relationship with consumption of diet drinks during pregnancy is artifactual. Or rather the diet drinks are simply a marker of maternal behaviours, post-pregnancy, that result in infant weight gain. Unfortunately, the researchers did not examine whether the infant BMI was systematically related to age at solid food introduction. Ah, the magic of correlation/observational studies.

That said, when animals have experience with sweet tastes from actual sugars, learned associations between taste and sudden rise in blood glucose results in insulin secretion in response to artificial sweeteners. That work was done at McMaster, in the 1970's. It's not at all clear that artificial sweeteners, in and of themselves, have any direct effects on insulin, independent of learning, Of course, when humans interpolate artificially sweetened foodstuffs with actual sugar-containing food, the sweeteners do tend to elicit insulin secretion, and people tend to eat more. That has two aspects: the way that drop in blood sugar from insulin makes one feel hungry, and the "moral license" people give themselves to snack when they believe they have done something "healthy" by consuming sugarless drinks or other sugar-reduced foodstuffs.


----------



## High/Deaf

capnjim said:


> Ha Ha Ha! I love that guy.
> Here's a classic.


Someone tell this guy the real cool dudes play with their tongue. Please!


----------



## Robert1950

Last spell of global warming ~56m years ago


----------



## Diablo

cookery is a science, as is video editting:


----------



## Steadfastly

*3 trillion tons of Antarctic ice lost since 1992, seas rising, study suggests*
*Contribution to global rise in sea level is now almost 3 times higher than earlier estimates, report says*

3 trillion tons of Antarctic ice lost since 1992, seas rising, study suggests | CBC News


----------



## Robert1950

It seems to be working rats and this is how a lot of this medical treatments like this start...

Gene therapy reverses rat's paralysis


----------



## High/Deaf

My buddy had a pot dealer named Jean. We used to refer to a trip to her place as "Jean therapy".


----------



## Guest

Egyptian archeologists found this massive black sarcophagus — and no one knows what’s inside


----------



## Guest

‘Largest event seen in over a decade’: Video captures massive iceberg break off from Greenland glacier


----------



## Robert1950

I can imagine the sound of those massive bergs breaking off and crashing.



laristotle said:


> ‘Largest event seen in over a decade’: Video captures massive iceberg break off from Greenland glacier


----------



## Business




----------



## High/Deaf

Business said:


>


I don't often take the bait on those clicks, but that topic is particularly sensitive to me so I did.

I was going to watch it and then tear it down, but I didn't have to - they tear themselves down, spoof-style, to make a totally different point to the click-bait title.

Cancer is not a disease, it is a process that all 'cancers' exhibit. There will never be 1 cure for cancer, because there isn't 1 disease to cure. At this point, to think there would be one simple cure for so many complicated diseases is a little simplistic and asinine.

The point of the video was well made and worth the 2 minutes it took me to watch it. Glad I did. Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Earthquake rips open 13th century Mexican pyramid to reveal even older temple inside


----------



## High/Deaf




----------



## Frenchy99

In Canada, musicians pay membership fees to get spammed !!! 

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/amazon-adds.222688/page-3#post-2279916

https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/amazon-pop-up-ad.222696/#post-2279920


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Another link in the evolutionary chain of sauropods...

'Amazing dragon' fossils rewrite history of long-necked dinosaurs | CBC News


----------



## Robert1950

More on the Sauropods. Changes theory about what is now China when it started to split way from supercontinent Pangaea

China fossil tells new supercontinent story


----------



## Guest

Scientists have evidence that there could have been life on the Moon
_
The lunar world was thought to be a “dead rock,” lacking the volcanic activity needed to create an atmosphere and 
without sufficient gravity to trap the molecules needed for microbes to evolve. But now, scientists from Birkbeck, 
University of London, and Washington State University have found that conditions on the lunar surface could have 
supported simple lifeforms around 4 billion years — roughly the same time that life was getting started on Earth.

During both periods, the Moon was spewing out large quantities of superheated gases, including water vapour, from 
its interior. Not only did it create an atmosphere, but the escaping steam could have condensed into pools of liquid 
water on the Moon’s surface, becoming a perfect breeding ground for microorganisms._


----------



## Steadfastly

I wonder if anyone has counted the changes man has made to the evolutionary theory. We see them regularly in the news. It must be in the thousands by now.


----------



## Business

Steadfastly said:


> I wonder if anyone has counted the changes man has made to the evolutionary theory. We see them regularly in the news. It must be in the thousands by now.


Yep, and that's a good thing


----------



## Steadfastly

Business said:


> Yep, and that's a good thing


For the reasoning mind, I agree. It shows us that we really have no idea and keep trying to match a changing theory with what we didn't know last month.


----------



## Business

Steadfastly said:


> For the reasoning mind, I agree. It shows us that we really have no idea and keep trying to match a changing theory with what we didn't know last month.


If you're looking for definite dogmatic answers, read the bible 
That stuff is perfect for people who can't accept the fact that there will always be unanswered questions


----------



## Steadfastly

Business said:


> If you're looking for definite dogmatic answers, read the bible
> That stuff is perfect for people who can't accept the fact that there will always be unanswered questions


Who said I was looking for definite dogmatic answers? I certainly didn't. I was merely pointing out the fact that evolutionist theories have changed their theory thousands of times. What is odd is that many of them dogmatically argue that what they theorize is definitely the truth, only to be proven wrong later on.


----------



## High/Deaf

They haven't changed the theory a thousand times. They haven't _changed_ the theory 10 times. 

They have updated, added to and fine-tuned it a thousand times (one of the things about scientists, they don't think they get it all 100% right at the first attempt). Big difference, but one that people with a specific agenda will fail to appreciate.


Meanwhile, I watch the other side of the fence - people trying to redefine what "7 days" or "3000 years" means. LOL


----------



## leftysg

[video]




My ridiculous imagination is running wild:
Were the back pages of 1960's comic books right after all ! A civilization of ancient sea monkeys was possible.
Could a world of Roger Dean sky islands crashing down on subterranean seas exist?
Is Club Med looking at purchasing real estate futures?
Is Matt Damon looking to join the list of future expeditions to the red planet?


----------



## Guest

Technology more than science.

Look inside this luxury blimp promising to revolutionize air travel

_The Airlander 10 is a hybrid air vehicle — part lighter-than-air blimp, part plane — that can take off and land from virtually any 
flat surface, eliminating the need for airports. It’s also designed to use less fuel than a plane, but carry heavier loads than conventional 
airships. The aircraft — dubbed “the flying bum” because of its curvaceous design — had first test flight two years ago, and was originally 
developed for the U.S. military as a surveillance machine, but now it’s been rebranded as a luxury aircraft._

_“Air travel has become very much about getting from A to B as quickly as possible. What we’re offering is a way of making the journey a joy,” 
said Stephen McGlennan, CEO of HAV._


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## greco

*Worms Frozen for 42,000 Years in Siberian Permafrost Wriggle to Life*
By Mindy Weisberger, Senior Writer | July 27, 2018 01:23pm ET









Tiny nematodes like this one were found to be unexpectedly hardy, reviving after thousands of years frozen in Arctic ice.
Credit: Shutterstock
Did you ever wake up from a long nap feeling a little disoriented, not quite knowing where you were? Now, imagine getting a wake-up call after being "asleep" for 42,000 years.

In Siberia, melting permafrost is releasing nematodes — microscopic worms that live in soil — that have been suspended in a deep freeze since the Pleistocene. Despite being frozen for tens of thousands of years, two species of these worms were successfully revived, scientists recently reported in a new study.

Their findings, published in the May 2018 issue of the journal Doklady Biological Sciences, represent the first evidence of multicellular organisms returning to life after a long-term slumber in Arctic permafrost, the researchers wrote. [Weird Wildlife: The Real Animals of Antarctica]

Though nematodes are tiny — typically measuring about 1 millimeter in length — they are known to possess impressive abilities. Some are found living 0.8 miles (1.3 kilometers) below Earth's surface, deeper than any other multicellular animal. Certain worms that live on an island in the Indian Ocean can develop one of five different mouths, depending on what type of food is available. Others are adapted to thrive inside slug intestines and travel on slimy highways of slug poop.

For the new study, researchers analyzed 300 samples of Arctic permafrost deposits and found two that held several well-preserved nematodes. One sample was collected from a fossil squirrel burrow near the Alazeya River in the northeastern part of Yakutia, Russia, from deposits estimated to be about 32,000 years old. The other permafrost sample came from the Kolyma River in northeastern Siberia, and the age of nearby deposits was around 42,000 years old, the scientists reported.

They isolated the worms — all females — from the permafrost samples, finding they represented two known nematode species: _Panagrolaimus detritophagus_ and _Plectus parvus_. After defrosting the worms, the researchers saw them moving and eating, making this the first evidence of "natural cryopreservation" of multicellular animals, according to the study.

However, the nematodes weren't the first organism to awaken from millennia in icy suspension. Previously, another group of scientists had identified a giant virus that was resuscitated after spending 30,000 years frozen in Siberian permafrost. (Don't panic; amoebas are the only animal affected by this ancient attacker.)

Further study will be needed to unravel the mechanisms in the ancient nematodes that enabled them to survive such lengthy freezing; pinpointing how those adaptations work could have implications in many scientific areas, "such as cryomedicine, cryobiology, and astrobiology," the researchers concluded.

_Original article on Live Science._


----------



## Hammerhands

Science Image Prints, Posters and Gifts - Science Photo Library

I've wanted to do a hallway in images from where photographic history and science history meet.

Like the first photograph experiments, the first x-ray of a hand, Eddington's eclipse photos, Earth Rising.

2017 in pictures: The best science images of the year

Science as Art | Galleries of winning images from past MRS meetings


----------



## Robert1950

Another Season of COSMO !!


----------



## High/Deaf

Robert1950 said:


> Another Season of COSMO !!


Perhaps most interesting is that it's on the network that brought us the original 'fake news' and really doesn't have a firm grasp on science. Fox is becoming a parody of a network, while they say anything, no matter how bat-shit crazy, to support the craziness at 1600 Penn.


----------



## Robert1950

Fox Television and 2oth Century Fox is part of the Disney purchase. The Simpsons and the X-Men, etc. Fox News is not. I have never watched Fox News, but I have only heard about how alt-right psychotic it is.



High/Deaf said:


> Perhaps most interesting is that it's on the network that brought us the original 'fake news' and really doesn't have a firm grasp on science. Fox is becoming a parody of a network, while they say anything, no matter how bat-shit crazy, to support the craziness at 1600 Penn.


----------



## High/Deaf

Robert1950 said:


> Fox Television and 2oth Century Fox is part of the Disney purchase. The Simpsons and the X-Men, etc. Fox News is not. I have never watched Fox News, but I have only heard about how alt-right psychotic it is.


I thought they're all related, all part of the same media group. From Wiki:

"Fox News is an American basic cable and satellite television news channel owned by the Fox Entertainment Group, a subsidiary of 21st Century Fox. The channel broadcasts primarily from studios at 1211 Avenue of the Americas, New York City"

{edited} ....... but I see now there is a 20th Century Fox and a 21st Century Fox, so maybe there is a demarcation. I'll have to look into this some more.


----------



## Robert1950

Here is what the NEW FOX is keeping
*Assets to be spun-off to "New Fox"*

Fox's broadcast, news and sports businesses will not be included in the deal and will be spun off into a new independent company to be owned by current 21st Century Fox shareholders (tentatively known as "New Fox").[106][114] They include:

Fox Broadcasting Company[106]
Fox Television Stations Group[106]
MyNetworkTV[106]
Movies! (50%)[106]

Fox News Group
Fox News Channel[106]
Fox Business Network[106]

Fox Sports Media Group
Fox Sports 1 and 2[115]
Fox Deportes[115]
Big Ten Network (51%)[115]
Fox Soccer Plus[115]
Fox College Sports[115]
Fox Sports International[115]

The 20th Century Fox studio lot (although it will be leased by Disney)[116]


----------



## Robert1950

This is what Disney gets...

*Assets to be acquired by Disney*
Included in the deal are the majority of 21st Century Fox's entertainment and international assets.[104] These include:


20th Century Fox[23]
20th Century Fox Home Entertainment[23]
Fox Searchlight Pictures[105]
20th Century Fox Television[106][107]
Blue Sky Studios[105][108]
Fox Star Studios (India)[109]
Boom! Studios (minority stake)[110]

Fox Networks Group[23]
FX Networks[23]
Fox Networks Group International[111]

National Geographic Partners (73%)[107]
National Geographic Channels[107]

Star TV[107]
Tata Sky (30%)[112]

Sky plc (39.14%)[113][104]
Sky News (100%)[47]

Hulu (United States) (30% – Disney currently owns 30%; after the merger, Disney will own 60%)[23]


----------



## Robert1950

Cosmos will likely also be shown on the The National Geographic Channel


----------



## High/Deaf

If I were Disney, I'd be investigating name changes to 21st Century Fox and it's children. 

What spawned this was a story I heard recently about the producer of Modern Family (somehow related to Fox) either changing to a new production company/venue or cancelling the show outright. Because of the current politics.


----------



## Robert1950

Estimated completion date around June 2010. One minor change. I appears Fox wants to keep the Simpsons. A bit of confusion here. Disney owns, but Fox uses, I'm not sure.


----------



## boyscout

Elephants may have a "secret weapon" against cancer.

Elephants Have a Secret Weapon Against Cancer - The Atlantic


----------



## Robert1950

What is Energy? Here is the really, really complex and _'my brain hurts'_ answer


----------



## Hammerhands

That video is worth watching for the opening and closing jokes.

I'm not really sure they answered the question.


----------



## Robert1950

Neanderthals and Denisovans did interbreed.

DNA shows cave girl was half Neanderthal


----------



## Robert1950

Dinosaur DNA clues unpicked in UK 

Mathematical models based on dinosaur descendants,... birds


----------



## Guest

This video explains why we cannot go faster than light


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Who thought Ghostbusters could be so scientifically accurate ...... 

Watch experts uncover Zuul, the new dinosaur going on display at the ROM in December | CBC News


----------



## capnjim

laristotle said:


> This video explains why we cannot go faster than light


Its so silly, all of our theories are based on one theory. Its like a big inverted pyramid. You take away that one bottom rock, and it all collapses.
Of course there are civilizations going faster than light. Its only logical.


----------



## cheezyridr

so then, if i want to be able to run insanely fast, all i have to do is figure out how to mostly move in space instead of time. if you guys end up hearing about a real life guy like the flash, it might be me. if i can just figure this out


----------



## Robert1950

For matter to travel at the speed of light, it's mass would be infinite. Won't happen. The Math sez so


----------



## Guest

cheezyridr said:


> if you guys end up hearing about a real life guy like the flash, it might be me.
> if i can just figure this out


go get yourself bitten by a radioactive cheetah?


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> go get yourself bitten by a radioactive cheetah?


that could work, i just need to find one...


----------



## Guest

They find you when you least expect it.
That's basic superhero 101 shit, don'cha know.


----------



## cheezyridr

laristotle said:


> They find you when you least expect it.
> That's basic superhero 101 shit, don'cha know.



yeah, i really need to get it together on this. i'm not used to thinking in superhero mode yet


----------



## Guest




----------



## Robert1950

Hot spot under Antarctic ice sheet slowly causing it to sag.

South Pole 'has a saggy bottom'


----------



## Robert1950

Atlantic Ocean seems really pissed at Nfld & Labrador

Seismic records show Newfoundland was literally shaking from wind and waves | CBC News


----------



## Hammerhands

The kilogram will be fixed.

I’m trying to find the % difference between an old kg and a new kg.


----------



## Robert1950

Experimental plane flies silently, without propellers or jets | CBC News


----------



## Guest




----------



## SaucyJack




----------



## Robert1950

Anak Krakatoa, or the Child of Krakatoa (Or Krakatoa Jr.) erupted and collapsed, then set of in the massive tsunami last week in Indonesia that killed over 400, injured a couple thousand and caused a shitload of damage. And this eruption was minor league compared the 1883 eruption. This has been the 8th eruption in that spot since 535AD. And that one was many times as large as the 1883 eruption.

Anak Krakatau volcano now a quarter of its pre-eruption size | CBC News

If you want some wiki history of it... Krakatoa - Wikipedia

Edit: the possibility of this even happening was modelled six year ago... Dramatic collapse of Indonesian volcano


----------



## Guest

‘The results were impressive’: Drug to fight aging purges the body of damaged 'zombie cells'

_A drug to fight aging may finally be on the horizon after the first trials in humans showed “impressive” results.

For many years, scientists have known that an accumulation of senescent cells in the body is linked to aging 
symptoms such as frailty and arthritis, as well as diseases such as Alzheimer’s and Parkinson’s.

Senescent cells – also known as zombie cells – are not completely dead, so are not cleared out by the body, but 
are too damaged to repair tissue or carry out normal functions. Unable to repair itself or clear out the waste, 
the body gradually deteriorates.

Now, for the first time, scientists in the U.S. have shown improvements in humans using a drug that sweeps away 
the defunct cells. Although the initial three-week trial on 14 pensioners was only designed to show the drug was safe, 
the participants were able to walk faster, get up from a chair more quickly and scored better in ability tests.

The new treatment involves a drug called dasatinib which is already licensed for killing cancer cells in leukemia 
patients and quercetin, a common plant pigment.

The study showed that the drug combination began clearing out the cells within just 30 minutes and within 24 hours 
all senescent cells were gone._


----------



## Robert1950

Anak Krakatoa lost two thirds of this height when it erupted and collapsed causing that deadly tsunami in Indonesia. Below is an image assembled from a new radar satellite. You can tell which way the landslide that launched the tsunami and get an idea where the underwater debris field is. The three outer islands are what is left from the the 1885 Krakatoa eruption. 









Finnish radar satellite eyes Anak Krakatau


----------



## LexxM3

The way this headline is structured, I thought this was an Onion or Beaverton article ... and maybe belonging in the political section (ie “Damn Trump, he won’t even fix the magnetic pole”). But no, this quite belongs here:

Earth’s north magnetic pole moving at alarming rate, U.S. shutdown delaying a fix


----------



## leftysg

Mother Earth singing in Norwegian lake. Any similar experiences here?

[video]


----------



## High/Deaf

LexxM3 said:


> The way this headline is structured, I thought this was an Onion or Beaverton article ... and maybe belonging in the political section (ie “Damn Trump, he won’t even fix the magnetic pole”). But no, this quite belongs here:
> 
> Earth’s north magnetic pole moving at alarming rate, U.S. shutdown delaying a fix


Nova did a show on this a decade ago. The poles have reverse many times (every 530,000 years or so) and is overdue. We may be in the next flip and the short term impact is not pretty. 

If you are so inclined ..........


----------



## Robert1950

These are the type of scientific conclusions I like.

_"For warm-blooded predators, the price of survival under these tough conditions is worth paying because around the poles, their cold-blooded prey is "cold, stupid and slow." This means, at least as far as hunting goes, life can be easy. 
_
*Why warm-blooded predators thrive in the coldest places on Earth*

*Life is good when their cold-blooded prey is “cold, stupid and slow.” *
CBC Radio · January 25








Seals, sea lions, whales and dolphins all seem to thrive in the coldest and least hospitable places on Earth — near the Arctic and Antarctic regions. Now, researchers think they know why. (MIGUEL MEDINA/AFP/Getty Images)

There are 17 different species of penguin living in the cold waters of the Southern Ocean. There are a couple of hundred species of Arctic bird. Seals, sea lions, whales and dolphins all seem to thrive in the coldest and least hospitable places on Earth — near the Arctic and Antarctic regions. Now, researchers think they know why.

For warm-blooded predators, the price of survival under these tough conditions is worth paying because around the poles, their cold-blooded prey is "cold, stupid and slow." This means, at least as far as hunting goes, life can be easy.

*A biodiversity puzzle *
The diversity and numbers of warm-blooded marine predators near the poles has been a bit of a biological puzzle. Ecologist John Grady, who led a study examining this question, told Quirks & Quarks' Bob McDonald that, generally speaking, biological diversity is something that declines from the tropics to the poles. Predators are the exception to this rule.









Gentoo penguins in Cuverville Island, western Antarctic peninsula. (EITAN ABRAMOVICH/AFP/Getty Images)
"There's this really big shift, from cold blooded dominance in the tropics to warm blooded dominance by the poles," said Grady. "The mammals are about 20 times more common than sharks and [predatory] fish in the coldest water."

This was a puzzle that Grady, currently a post-doctoral researcher at the National Great Rivers Research Education Center in St. Louis, Missouri, has been working for years to try and solve. And he now thinks he knows the answer, which has to do with the way temperature influences the behaviour of warm and cold-blooded predators and prey.

*Water temperature and activity level*
In the tropics, warm water temperatures make cold-blooded creatures nimble and quick. This applies to both predators — sharks and large fish — and the smaller fish they prey on.

But for a warm-blooded predator, this presents problems. Prey are harder to catch, and cold-blooded predators, like large sharks, might well be targeting you.

One example to show how life can be tough for warm-blooded predators in warm waters is the endangered Hawaiian monk seal, which can't catch fast prey.









Gentoo penguins (Pygoscelis Papua) and seals at the Yankee Harbour in the South Shetland Islands, Antarctica. (EITAN ABRAMOVICH/AFP/Getty Images)

"They like to go out into the ocean and they kind of creep around the bottom floor and they go off to a slow moving fish," said Grady. "They're really preyed upon a lot by sharks like the tiger shark or Galapagos shark that are much faster than a shark in cold waters."

However, as water gets colder, eating and avoiding being eaten both become less challenging issues for warm-blooded predators.

"Cold water depresses the metabolic rate and the speed of fish," said Grady. "For roughly every 10 degrees Celsius you drop the metabolic rates, speeds drop about two and a half times."

*"Cold, stupid and slow" *
The cold-blooded species aren't just slower, they're dumber. "Their brains actually operate at a slower speed as their neurons fire more slowly, their reaction times are slower," said Grady. "the rate at which they can process sensory information declines and they become effectively stupider."

In this case, warm-blooded predators are favored in terms of getting their food and escaping their own predators.









The sardines run along South Africa's east coast every year draws sharks, dolphins and gannets looking for a meal. The warm-blooded dolphins and gannets are much more likely to succeed than sharks because they're faster. (RAJESH JANTILAL/AFP/Getty Images)

There are of course, costs to being a warm-blooded animal in a cold environment. You need insulation and a high-revving metabolism to maintain your high body temperature. The answer to the first problem is the thick layer of feathers and fat that penguins lay down, or the blubber that marine mammals like seals, whales and dolphins have evolved.

As to the second, "If you're able to eat enough food you can help compensate for any extra energetic costs," said Grady.

The kind of food advantages are so high in the cold, it really outweighs any the thermal cost of staying warm in these environments.

*Global warming could change animal dynamics *
There are, however, implications here as global warming transforms previously cold water habitats, said Grady. "As waters warm with climate change, it gets harder for many threatened marine mammal and bird populations to make a living to catch food." 

His study suggests this may already be an issue for the harp seal, whose prey is increasing in numbers as the water in their range warms, but are not profiting by it.

"You get a shift in the competitive balance and warm water will basically favour larger fish and sharks at the expense of marine mammals and birds."


----------



## Robert1950

Calling someone a Neanderthal just might be a bit of an insult to a Neanderthal.

Neanderthals 'could kill at a distance'


----------



## High/Deaf

Robert1950 said:


> Calling someone a Neanderthal just might be a bit of an insult to a Neanderthal.
> 
> Neanderthals 'could kill at a distance'


Yes, and no. They had their moments but ultimately 'we'* outcompeted and bred them out of existence. 


*Worth noting that 'we' is now a combination of **** saps with a little dash of neanderthal thrown in. Our ancestors didn't hate on 'em enough not to take one home at the end of the dance. There's a lot worse things you can call someone than a neanderthal. Hell, most of the drummers I've played with had a lot of neanderthal DNA. I have no proof of this, just empirical evidence.


----------



## Robert1950

High/Deaf said:


> Yes, and no. They had their moments but ultimately 'we'* outcompeted and bred them out of existence.


Or were they living in the wrong part of the world at the wrong during the several ice ages and finally couldn't adapt any more and nature did them in. Doesn't mean we out-competed them. **** sapiens were fortunate to have radiated around the world to areas weren't hit like that. Maybe some neanderthals should have taken some initiative to move out of the neighbourhood sooner.


----------



## Robert1950

Happy Birthday Periodic Table...

Happy birthday, periodic table


----------



## Robert1950

The Polar Vortex and Climate Change 101

How climate change is behind this week's extreme cold snap | CBC News

This does a good job of explaining it IMO. Unfortunately too many people don't want to know unless it can be explained in 100 words or less. Put the words science and complex together and they run away screaming.


----------



## Robert1950

Scientists have mapped the genome of the Great White Shark...

Scientists unlock genetic secrets of the great white shark | CBC News


----------



## allthumbs56

Robert1950 said:


> The Polar Vortex and Climate Change 101
> 
> How climate change is behind this week's extreme cold snap | CBC News
> 
> This does a good job of explaining it IMO. Unfortunately too many people don't want to know unless it can be explained in 100 words or less. Put the words science and complex together and they run away screaming.


Sorry, the minute they redefined Global Warming as Climate Change they lost me. Everything thing changes - always. So now they can't be wrong - regardless of which science or theory or empirical evidence they chose. 

Crickey - after 40-odd years they still have half a dozen opposing scientific theories about how the Edmund Fitzgerald sank! The climate change boys would have re-written maritime law 30 times by now if they we're in charge.


----------



## Robert1950

Like I have said,... Put the words science and complex together and they (most people) run away screaming.


----------



## Dorian2

This is an interesting watch. Maybe not for the faint of heart though.


----------



## Electraglide

allthumbs56 said:


> Sorry, the minute they redefined Global Warming as Climate Change they lost me. Everything thing changes - always. So now they can't be wrong - regardless of which science or theory or empirical evidence they chose.
> 
> Crickey - after 40-odd years they still have half a dozen opposing scientific theories about how the Edmund Fitzgerald sank! The climate change boys would have re-written maritime law 30 times by now if they we're in charge.


"They might have split up or they might have capsized
They may have broke deep and took water"


----------



## allthumbs56

Electraglide said:


> "They might have split up or they might have capsized
> They may have broke deep and took water"


My favourite line:

_Does any one know where the love of God goes
When the waves turn the minutes to hours?_​
There's so much packed into those few words - a true poet and story teller.


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> Nova did a show on this a decade ago. The poles have reverse many times (every 530,000 years or so) and is overdue. We may be in the next flip and the short term impact is not pretty.
> 
> If you are so inclined ..........


patiently waiting for the "Pole Flip Tax".


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> patiently waiting for the "Pole Flip Tax".


Eye, laddy. The Scots figured that out years ago. "Flippin' a pole can be taxing"


----------



## Robert1950

Space X sending up Dragon Crew Capsule tomorrow for a test. (No crew, but mannequin Starman's girlfriend will going up)

SpaceX set for crew demo launch


----------



## Robert1950

The Dragon has,.... docked

Dragon capsule docks with space station


----------



## Robert1950

The Dragon Has Landed...

Test space capsule returns to Earth

10 minute detailed video on landing


----------



## Robert1950

The T. Rex. An exhibit in the USA based on the most current knowledge..






Edit: Here is another short vid on this exhibit


----------



## leftysg

[video]




Short but sweet


----------



## Robert1950

How deadly was the Chicxulub meteor impact within mere hours or less, after the hit, up to thousands of km. away.

Stunning fossils record dinosaurs' demise


----------



## High/Deaf

I think Chicxulub is just a hoax. Gary told me this years ago .............


----------



## chuck_zc




----------



## leftysg

Cue Black Hole Sun or Cygnus X-1. First image of a black hole released.


----------



## mhammer

I guess in some respects, it's not an image of a black hole, but rather an image of stuff around a black hole, since by definition there are no photons escaping from the hole itself. A bit like a picture of the hole in a bagel: you can take a picture of the bagel, and what's missing from it, but you can't take a photo of the hole, per se, only the bagel. Still, cool.


----------



## Guest

mhammer said:


> A bit like a picture of the hole in a bagel: you can take a picture of the bagel, and what's missing from it, but you can't take a photo of the hole, per se, only the bagel. Still, cool.


But, by using a timbit as an example instead, you can.
They are referred to as 'donut holes'. lol


----------



## Steadfastly

mhammer said:


> I guess in some respects, it's not an image of a black hole, but rather an image of stuff around a black hole, since by definition there are no photons escaping from the hole itself. A bit like a picture of the hole in a bagel: you can take a picture of the bagel, and what's missing from it, but you can't take a photo of the hole, per se, only the bagel. Still, cool.


It is a staggering 40 Billion km's across, 3 million times the size of the earth. How small we are in comparison.


----------



## vadsy

Steadfastly said:


> It is a staggering 40 Billion km's across, 3 million times the size of the earth. How small we are in comparison.


we may be pretty small but I gather your hands are still pretty large, too big to get around a guitar neck is the word on the streets


----------



## LexxM3

This is quite something. For example, you can definitely read the license plates of all the cars at the right angle ...

Shanghai Lujiazui


----------



## mhammer

Tangential, admittedly, but still related to the sun and rotation of the earth.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...m_source=pocket-newtab&utm_term=.926cf7f2314a


----------



## Electraglide

LexxM3 said:


> This is quite something. For example, you can definitely read the license plates of all the cars at the right angle ...
> 
> Shanghai Lujiazui


I clicked on the link and got a "potential security risk" warning. What the hell is up with that.


----------



## vadsy

Electraglide said:


> I clicked on the link and got a "potential security risk" warning. What the hell is up with that.


the feds are after you and now they know where you are


----------



## LexxM3

Electraglide said:


> I clicked on the link and got a "potential security risk" warning. What the hell is up with that.


I works fine for me, but it is likely the well-known HTTPS issue specifically on this forum. Consider copying the link and removing the ‘s’ from ‘https’ when you paste it into a browser as that is a false attribute inserted by GC software — current GC owners are too misguided and arrogant to fix it.

PS: the reason it works fine for me is because I use TapaTalk and TapaTalk doesn’t insert the spurious ‘s’ as the web software does. I’ve confirmed this.


----------



## reckless toboggan

chuck_zc said:


> View attachment 248936


There are Flat Earthers all around the globe.


----------



## Electraglide

vadsy said:


> the feds are after you and now they know where you are


They've known where I am for quite a while. If they want me they can come and get me. I just don't want another guy in china or where ever hacking my credit card, again.


----------



## Electraglide

LexxM3 said:


> I works fine for me, but it is likely the well-known HTTPS issue specifically on this forum. Consider copying the link and removing the ‘s’ from ‘https’ when you paste it into a browser as that is a false attribute inserted by GC software — current GC owners are too misguided and arrogant to fix it.
> 
> PS: the reason it works fine for me is because I use TapaTalk and TapaTalk doesn’t insert the spurious ‘s’ as the web software does. I’ve confirmed this.


What's tapatalk? My cell phone is only for phonecalls and texts and I doubt if it works on windows.


----------



## High/Deaf

Electraglide said:


> What's tapatalk? My cell phone is only for phonecalls and texts and I doubt if it works on windows.


I think if you wrap it in a soft cloth and use a little Windex, it will work fine on windows. Need to add a little elbow grease, though.


----------



## Electraglide

High/Deaf said:


> I think if you wrap it in a soft cloth and use a little Windex, it will work fine on windows. Need to add a little elbow grease, though.


I find vinegar works a lot better on windows, glasses, headlights and such. Very little elbow grease needed and no phone involved. Just a small "science" fact.


----------



## High/Deaf

Hey, I didn't say you needed a phone for it, just that it will work on windows if used that way. The older phones would substitute for a brick as well, but the new ones may be too light and flimsy for such 'windows' activities.


----------



## Robert1950

Bottom of the Mariana Trench,..... a plastic bag.

Deepest-ever sub dive finds plastic waste


----------



## Robert1950

Eddington, the scientist who proved Einstein's theory of relativity and made him famous...

The man who made Einstein world-famous


----------



## Hammerhands

There’s a movie, it’s pretty good. You can watch it on CraveTV.

Einstein and Eddington

I have a list of photographs I would like to have where science and photography met. If you had a long hallway or a tall stairwell.


----------



## boyscout

Is this science or science fiction?

‘Wow, what is that?’ U.S. navy pilots report seeing multiple unexplained flying objects


----------



## Robert1950

Mirror Universe. There is a test for this............


----------



## boyscout

There's a long (nearly two hours!) and thorough introduction to black holes currently showing on Netflix.

Maybe the parallel universe is on the other side of those things!


----------



## Dorian2

boyscout said:


> There's a long (nearly two hours!) and thorough introduction to black holes currently showing on Netflix.
> 
> Maybe the parallel universe is on the other side of those things!


What's it called?


----------



## boyscout

Dorian2 said:


> What's it called?


I couldn't remember when I posted that, so I've searched for it. It's called *Black Hole Apocalypse*, a NOVA program.


----------



## Dorian2

Thanks


----------



## mhammer

Was a participant in a research study today. I had done pt. 1 about a month back, and got the call for pt. 2 the other day. Pt. 1 was an extensive battery of memory tasks of various types: faces, stories, word lists, numbers, etc. Today's segment was much briefer on the memory side, but entailed an interesting physiological component. My right hand was wired up to both monitor muscle twitches as well as produce twitches with mild electrical stimulation. Nothing painful. I described it to my wife that it felt like my right hand went to a scary movie and the rest of me stayed home. The hand would go "Yikes!". The guy heading up the study, however, held an electromagnetic coil - about the size of a dinner plate - against my scalp in various locations around the middle on the left side (motor cortex controlling stuff on the right). He'd send brief magnetic pulses through my scalp. Depending on location and intensity, it would also evoke a twitch in my hand. The pulses felt like little finger pokes, of the sort you'd make if you were "playing drums" with your fingers on the dashboard. No impact on consciousness or thinking, though.

After finding out what sort of electrical stimulation would work on the hand, and what sort of magnetic pulse would work on the hand, and setting thresholds for each, they/he began using them in combination. I learned at the end of the session that if they provided the electrical pulse to the hand, followed by the magnetic pulse to the head 20msec later, the second pulse would suppress the action of the first. I experienced it as the sense that the hand "wanted" to do something, but didn't follow through. Weird.

After a bunch of other simple memory tasks, the pulse thing was explained to me. Apparently, the state of the cholinergic system can be indirectly indexed by the extent to which the magnetic pulse can inhibit the action of the electrical pulse. Acetylcholine is the neurotransmitter involved in making muscles work, but is also important in the functioning of memory. Death of cholinergic cells is a central part of Alzheimer's. That's what ties magnetic pulses to having to remember number, face, and word lists. Best of all, no need for blood samples or expensive radioimmunoassays to measure acetylcholine levels (I used to do that sort of thing with hamster blood back in the day, and it was NOT cheap). 

And just so you know, I'm one of the healthy control subjects, not a senior with memory deficits. Interesting coupla hours. And it paid $40 for each session.


----------



## oldjoat

now when the wife rings the dinner bell , you start to drool?


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> now when the wife rings the dinner bell , you start to drool?


or get sick, depends on her cooking.


----------



## mhammer

oldjoat said:


> now when the wife rings the dinner bell , you start to drool?


Not really. I'm the cook. Made a great peach pie yesterday.


----------



## oldjoat

so the treatment worked , bell ring = peach pie .
what frequency = do the dishes 

( still neat stuff , external mag waves to possibly stop seizures / tremors )


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> now when the wife rings the dinner bell , you start to drool?


They say that the Russians, Germans, Americans etc. (take your pick) hooked up wires to a certain part of the brain in a hooker and every time she heard a bell she was given an intense orgasm. The scientists left for a while and came back to find her dead......with the alarm clock still going off.


----------



## Robert1950

This is about weird Triassic animals, but gives really good explanations about how evolution works on a macro level.


----------



## Robert1950

boyscout said:


> I couldn't remember when I posted that, so I've searched for it. It's called *Black Hole Apocalypse*, a NOVA program.


I believe it is now on Netflix


----------



## boyscout

Robert1950 said:


> I believe it is now on Netflix


It is, that's where I watched it and how I first reported it here.


----------



## Robert1950

My response to this...


----------



## zontar

Robert1950 said:


> My response to this...


So does mine


----------



## Robert1950

Urban legends that make their way into mainstream science


----------



## Robert1950

Dinosaurs - the more we learn about them, the less we know about them....


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

There used to be nine species of human. What happened to them?

_Nine human species walked the Earth 300,000 years ago. Now there is just one. The Neanderthals, **** neanderthalensis, were stocky hunters adapted to Europe’s cold steppes. The related Denisovans inhabited Asia, while the more primitive **** erectus lived in Indonesia, and **** rhodesiensis in central Africa.

Several short, small-brained species survived alongside them: **** naledi in South Africa, **** luzonensis in the Philippines, **** floresiensis (“hobbits”) in Indonesia, and the mysterious Red Deer Cave People in China. Given how quickly we’re discovering new species, more are likely waiting to be found.

By 10,000 years ago, they were all gone. The disappearance of these other species resembles a mass extinction. But there’s no obvious environmental catastrophe – volcanic eruptions, climate change, asteroid impact – driving it. Instead, the extinctions’ timing suggests they were caused by the spread of a new species, evolving 260,000-350,000 years ago in Southern Africa: **** sapiens.

Yet the extinction of Neanderthals, at least, took a long time – thousands of years. This was partly because early **** sapiens lacked the advantages of later conquering civilisations: large numbers, supported by farming, and epidemic diseases like smallpox, flu, and measles that devastated their opponents. But while Neanderthals lost the war, to hold on so long they must have fought and won many battles against us, suggesting a level of intelligence close to our own.

Today we look up at the stars and wonder if we’re alone in the universe. In fantasy and science fiction, we wonder what it might be like to meet other intelligent species, like us, but not us. It’s profoundly sad to think that we once did, and now, because of it, they’re gone._


----------



## Electraglide

laristotle said:


>


You forgot the lead guitar player.


----------



## Robert1950

Quark isn't just the name of a guy who ran a bar in the Alpha quadrant.


----------



## Electraglide

Damn that's fast.
Fireball that fell to Earth may have been a ‘minimoon’


----------



## Electraglide

Robert1950 said:


> Quark isn't just the name of a guy who ran a bar in the Alpha quadrant.


Seems Quarks might have Quirks. Go ask Bob.


----------



## Robert1950

A chemical agent sooooo bad, even the Nazis refused to use it......


----------



## Robert1950

Mainframe computers are still around and evolving.....


----------



## oldjoat

whoa! his 1950's ( around 35 sec mark) shows a hard drive ... twix the tape drives ...snicker snicker ...
and transistors didn't come out till the 60's ( so they ran on tubes before that )
the 9 track on the left came out in the 70's 

other than a few flaws , pretty close to reality.
and they usually run legacy systems with terabytes of memory.


----------



## Electraglide

oldjoat said:


> whoa! his 1950's ( around 35 sec mark) shows a hard drive ... twix the tape drives ...snicker snicker ...
> and transistors didn't come out till the 60's ( so they ran on tubes before that )
> the 9 track on the left came out in the 70's
> 
> other than a few flaws , pretty close to reality.
> and they usually run legacy systems with terabytes of memory.


This is from the early '50s 








The '9 track' looks more like a 7 track which came out in the '50s.


----------



## laristotle

Macro photos of snowflakes


----------



## Electraglide

Interesting decade.
These are the top 20 scientific discoveries of the decade


----------



## Robert1950

First in a series of easy to understand (I hope) on videos sub-atomic particle physics.


----------



## laristotle

Elon Musk's Neuralink shows monkey with brain-chip playing videogame by thinking


Billionaire entrepreneur Elon Musk’s brain-chip startup released footage on Friday appearing to show a monkey playing a simple videogame after getting implants…




torontosun.com


----------



## slag banal

’Twas brillig, and the slithy toves
Did gyre and gimble in the wabe:
All mimsy were the borogoves,
And the mome raths outgrabe.


----------



## Brian Johnston

Robert1950 said:


> Great Cold Spot on Jupiter recently discovered....
> 
> Scientists find another 'Great Spot' in Jupiter's atmosphere


Doesn't look fake (added) to you? Now, go back a few years or more, when that Jupiter photo was shown and you will notice every single detail of every cloud, color swirl, etc., is exactly the same as this new image. Absolutely nothing changed, although the planet is supposed to be a giant hurricane (which means nothing would be in the same place twice, or one would think).


----------



## Lola

Long story short. Another frigging curve ball!! Last night I get a txt in the evening from the newest bass player. He got clipped by a car while riding his bike. Broke his arm. I started to panic a bit at the eleventh hour. I started to go through some of the bass players I played with before and remembered one in particular. He said yes and saved the day.

This is getting so challenging. Idk. Are musicians becoming more flakier then I remember them to be?


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Are musicians becoming more flakier then I remember them to be?


Actually, I think that you just posted in the wrong thread!?


----------



## Lola

Yup your right Greco! Haven’t had my morning caffeine fix yet. Sorry


----------



## greco

Lola said:


> Sorry


No need to apologize. 

I was just teasing you about "musicians becoming more flakier"

Enjoy your coffee(s)!


----------



## cheezyridr




----------

